# Scared MAltese in San Jose Calif shelter needs rescued



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

URGENT: Scared Maltese mix in need of rescue - ID number A822087
At the San Jose Shelter in San Jose, CA
AGE UNKNOWN, UNALTERED MALE , WHITE MALTESE and POODLE TOY 
This animal is currently located in kennel CD02 
Comments: 02/20/13 Dog avoids, laying flat, growls and and immediately bites when attempting to handle. -Will not be held past 02/23/13. m.kameda

This link has more info on the location:
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=SNJS.A822087


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> URGENT: Scared Maltese mix in need of rescue - ID number A822087
> At the San Jose Shelter in San Jose, CA
> AGE UNKNOWN, UNALTERED MALE , WHITE MALTESE and POODLE TOY
> This animal is currently located in kennel CD02
> ...



The poor baby! I hope someone can get to him, won't be held after date...someone has to snag him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just read this post!! I hope this little guy gets rescued fast!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is the date correct of 2/23 and if so, is this beautiful boy even still available? I can only imagine what has caused his fear aggression. Is it physical pain or is it emotional? Oh this breaks my heart. Is there a rescue available that can do the pull? Praying that the right rescue or family steps up to give him the love that he needs.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't see him on their website. This hits too close to home. I pray someone was able to help him. Peace to you, little one, wherever you are.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

There are a good number of small dog rescues in the Bay Area and I hope one of them picked him up. You don't see as many Maltese in Northern Calif. in shelters and they get picked up pretty fast. Lets hope that is the case for this boy. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the latest update I found.



Georgia Postlewait This dog is doing much better. He's 15 to 20 pounds. We were able to leash him an get him out of the cage. He took treats gently from my hand. The extended his date to 2/25. He's still to shy for adoption, but would be fine in a rescue group that had a little time to work with him.


He is still at the shelter and available to rescue groups only. He's up and the front of his cages and solicits attention and takes treats gently. He needs out by 2/28. Can help with bay area transport if anyone has space. The shelter could neuter for a very reasonable rate - just $25 I think.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did he get sprung? The out date was yesterday


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor guy!!  I hope a rescue in the area picked him up like Edie said. Is there any update available?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's still on the shelter's petharbor.com listings, However, so are several other Maltese. I think there are some good rescues in the general area. (I get the impression that "silicon valley" does pretty well.) And hopefully the local rescues would have people who can meet the dogs in person. Sometimes there's confusion about what the "out" date means. Sometimes it really means the date when a mandatory stray hold is up so that the dog can be released to a new home or rescue. I hope that's the case with him. Trying to think positive.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Well this makes me feel better but not great.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> He's still on the shelter's petharbor.com listings, However, so are several other Maltese. I think there are some good rescues in the general area. (I get the impression that "silicon valley" does pretty well.) And hopefully the local rescues would have people who can meet the dogs in person. Sometimes there's confusion about what the "out" date means. Sometimes it really means the date when a mandatory stray hold is up so that the dog can be released to a new home or rescue. I hope that's the case with him. Trying to think positive.


Thanks for the information Margaret! Your always such a big help! I'm hoping this is the case with the little guy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------

